# front and rear shocks/stuts -> Bilsteins 'HD' anyone tried em on your Q ?



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I know there are supposed to be limited options out there for Q struts, so when I saw these on Auto Zones website I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them? are they truly Bilstein "HD's" and are they a decent upgrade to firm up the handling? Im not looking to lower the car, just stiffen the handling up a bit and these are some of the only replacement struts i've found that sound like they maybe stiffer..


http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...oxxx?counter=4&itemIdentifier=84391_129905_0_

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...xw?counter=1&itemIdentifier=84811_70136_3690_

Thanks for any input,

Jason


----------



## ChadSCI (Jun 15, 1999)

I have not heard of a Bilstein app for the Quantums. Be careful with buying Bilsteins online too. The bilstein touring line is often reffered to as a HD or Sport shock when in fact it is just a "Basic shock" like a Boge/sachs or Monroe's basic line. 

On my old Quantum I used modified Bilsteins from the rear of a Rabbit(they were sent out and revalved for the extra weight) ground control sleeves and 375 pound springs in back. For the front end I used Bilsteins and audi 90 H&R lowering springs.


good luck


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I did just check Bilsteins site and they have the same part number as their b6 'HD' shock listed there for a Quantum, so i guess they are the real deal as long as they truly are the proper size & valving for a Q. I just wonder if they'd be noticeably firmer then the stock Sachs-boge..?

http://www.bilsteinus.com/cart/ymm.php?year=1988&make=VOLKSWAGEN&model=QUANTUM&zenid=


Would love to hear a first hand review of them though.


----------

